# Treats for Lambs / Sheep



## BobDFL

We just got our first 2 sheep. :dance: 
They are both Katahdin ewes born last march.

We got them for my youngest DD (8 yrs. old), to show at the fair (in February). The problem is they are much more skittish than our goats. :shrug: 

We've tried corn (which the goats go nuts over) to a very lukewarm reaction from the lambs (we have to catch them first before they will even look at it and then only one even nibbles at it). :shrug: 

Is there a treat that sheep really like? 

I'm hoping we can use it to get them to realize we are friends, and eventually get them to work with my DD for showing. :help: 

Thanks,


----------



## kesoaps

If they've not had treats before, they may be unsure of what you're offering. My daughter's first lamb used to like crackers. Cheese nips, I think, and peanut butter ritz  Crackers are usually a bit salty and they like that. Cereal, too, works as a nice snack. Most sheep will eat apples, although they may need some encouragement in the form of having it cut for them if they've not had them before.


----------



## therealshari

Our sheep go nuts over "sweet feed". I just sprinkle it over their alfalfa when I'm flushing them. Otherwise, I save it for when I really want them to follow me somewhere. Amazing what shaking the red plastic coffee can with sweet feed will do... Even the spookiest sheep will follow me.


----------



## frazzlehead

Be patient, it took mine probably 3-4 months to figure out that the bucket meant good things!

Even the super skittish ones follow that bucket now! They get oats in it, or alfalfa pellets, or rolled barley ... they don't care, so long as it rattles and it's different than hay!


----------



## sheepish

Our sheep love windfall apples.


----------



## HazyDay

If they need to claim down, sit down in with them in a small pen. Hold hay off for the day so they have to come to you to eat. We sold ours but they liked my goat treats. (Oat Meat, Apples, sweet feed, and baking soda. Mix with water and put in oven for 10 to 15 mins.)


----------



## Blossomgapfarm

Congrats on getting hair sheep! We have a hair sheep breed as well and LOVE them. Sit with them in a small pen - patience and attention will go a long way.
Dawn


----------



## hintonlady

I get a 2 lb. bag of animal crackers (cookies for people) for 1.64 at Mall-wart.

My babies love em and in that size they go a long way.

You could have plain ole sugar but if they are nervous they won't come for it. That just takes time to settle in.

I feed a bit of corn and shake it in a bucket. They learn the noise and recognize who brings food. Eventually they learn to at least tolerate the ones who feed them.


----------



## Slev

ditto on hintonlady 

(boy, we are just gonna have to hook up one of these days hintonlady! we seem to have lots in common....)


----------



## littlebitfarm

Animal Crackers here too. Must be an Illinois thing!  

Kathie


----------



## backtotheland

My five girls like carrots, apples, strawberry frosted shredded wheat, grapes, kiwi and popcorn to mention a few. They don't however like bananas or anything with bananas in it. Every morning when I go out to do morning chores the sheep, horse and bunnies get a treat of some kind.


----------



## RandB

When we got our first ewes, the girl who raised them gave them gumdrops for treats.


----------



## tammy from wv

We feed ours raisins and prunes. They love em. They also come running for the corn shaking in the bucket. They will really eat anything like potato chips, pretzels, crackers, cereal, etc... but ours really love the raisins.


----------



## daphne.sutherland

kesoaps said:


> If they've not had treats before, they may be unsure of what you're offering. My daughter's first lamb used to like crackers. Cheese nips, I think, and peanut butter ritz  Crackers are usually a bit salty and they like that. Cereal, too, works as a nice snack. Most sheep will eat apples, although they may need some encouragement in the form of having it cut for them if they've not had them before.


g


----------



## altair

My aunt used to give her goats Nilla wafers. I don't treat mine much since they were already friendly and don't need the extra calories. But they really like Chaffhaye and sweet feed when I give it to them on occasion. I tie all of my goats when I give them treats so each can have their share unmolested by others. And I can check them over. Because they know they're getting treats, they come right to me, and right to their spots. Saves me a lot of work and I can buzz around them changing water or minerals, feed, etc. without them getting in my way.


----------



## Pony

daphne.sutherland said:


> g


An interesting comment on a 15 year old zombie thread. 

<sigh>


----------

